# Lily & her infinite cuteness



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

As she's napping at my feet she starts dreaming aloud & suckling...We've had her almost over a month now. She'll hit 3 months tomorrow.

I think it's one of the sweetest darn things when puppies suckle in their dreams:roll:

When we first got her in Sept:
(Lex wasn't so sure at first)

























Oct 18:

































PS - matching collars was the hubbies idea, still trying to talk him into a pink one for her 

And of course, a few of baby Lex :')








Please ignore the dust near the baseboard /)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG those are such great pics. Super cuteness overload


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

aww so precious they both are! but i love me some red doggy!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Holy moly lex was so tiny!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very precious , what a great looking duo you have there


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

I love fawn colored dogs very cute :clap:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

*Thanks all!*:roll:



Rudy4747 said:


> Holy moly lex was so tiny!


I know, it's hard to believe he was ever so small, lol... We got him at six weeks, flea & worm infested (from a byb )he was the runt & half the size of his siblings of a litter of 12 puppies.


----------



## CLIPSbarondavis (Oct 18, 2010)

What cute puppies!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ahh man between yours, sadies and st. f i'm in puppy overload, so cute!!!!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Super cute puppy! haha So little too...


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> *Thanks all!*:roll:
> 
> I know, it's hard to believe he was ever so small, lol... We got him at six weeks, flea & worm infested (from a byb )he was the runt & half the size of his siblings of a litter of 12 puppies.


He grew up nicely you guys did a great job oh and my wife says he is one of her favs on GP.


----------

